# Honda HS35 Success Story



## rick-l (Sep 16, 2009)

Anyone want to hear my Honda snow blower story? I inherited a 1984(?) HS35 with a G150 engine that had been sitting a long time. I moved it from Minnesota to Missouri 5 years ago and never used it. It was serviced in Minnesota but they couldn’t figure out what was wrong with it. It ran but barely.

What it did was surge. It would speed up then almost die then catch and speed up again and almost die. I thought it was the idle / off idle circuit in the carburetor in conjunction with the governor. I thought what was happening was the idle wasn’t supplying gas and the governor would open the carburetor wide open and the main jet would take off until the governor told it to slow down again where the idle circuit didn’t work. 

I cleaned the carburetor with no success. I figured that had to be it so I bought a new carburetor. No Joy. After getting very pissed at it I played with it again watched the governor work and realized what was happening was the governor was moving but not in control. The engine would get to a certain speed and almost act like a rev limiter kicked in. If I held the governor wide open it acted the same way. I hooked an automotive timing light to the plug and when it rev limited the light went crazy.

30yearTech pointed me at some Honda manuals and I took the flywheel off and found POINTS, what the heck are those? Rotating the crank I could see they were barely opening (0.003”). The manual said to adjust them so they just opened when the flywheel was at the F mark. I couldn’t see the points with the flywheel on so I disconnected the coil and put an ohmmeter to see at what point they opened and kept adjusting them.

Now runs great. Wah-hoo. Bring on the snow.


----------



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

Fit A Tci Modual You Will Never Have To Bother With Points Again
If We Get A Older Machine In With Points We Ask The Customer Do They Want It Left As Points Or Fit Electronic Ignition Modual ( Cost Is About The Same)98% Have The Points Removed And The Tci Unit Fitted

Bill


----------



## rick-l (Sep 16, 2009)

Is that an aftermarket kit for the transistor controlled ignition? The parts from Honda to convert it would be over $300 if it would even bolt up to the early block.


----------



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

yes aftermarket you have a choice of megafire, sic1,nova etc just look on the net there are a lot of choice we fit one to every engine we sale which was fitted with points it aids easyer starting, no mainence just fit and forget by the way we try to fit it to the side of the block then if it ever needs replaceing it is just 1 screw and a push on conection the nova & megafire will fit neg or pos coils ( if it was a twin cylinder one would be neg the other would be pos )

hope this helps

bill


----------

